# Arrest the user above you



## Bjm1522 (Jun 10, 2016)

Simple game,


You are a police officer and the user above you has committed a crime, why are you arresting them?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You are under arrest for ogling my ham sandwich. That is a felony in these parts! :duck


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Ha! Good thread idea.

Arrested for drinking in public.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Arrested for stroking your tip in public.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

Arrested for choking in the finals!!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Arrested for being mean.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Arrested for throwing your mouth guard.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Arrested for pretentious avatar.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Arrested for being Romanian.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

something about a cleveland steamer


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Arrested for having a penis.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Arrested for having no avatar. :duck


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Arrested for licking toads. :twak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Arrested to fill my quota for the week.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Arrested for being an orbital mon. That's not ok here.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Arrested for stealing lingerie. That's not ok either. :O


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Arrested for taking a dump in public.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Hey, Donald Trump will like this thread. This one is in his name.

Arrested for being asian

EDIT: Damn man, you ruined it.

Arrested for being black :frown


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Arrested for being funny :lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

^arrested for liking mushrooms.
@sajs

arrested because I'm not Asian


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Arrested for not knowing what you are.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Arrested for being Argentinean.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Arrested for doing a good deed.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Arrested for talking **** about me behind my back.

@StephCurry I hope they put me in the same cell as Messi, lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

:haha Arrested for asking for Messi's autograph


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Autograph? Oh, no, I just want to make him my ***** for losing the finals. :lol


Arrested just because (just like a real cop)


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Arrested for for treason.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

@SaltnSweet

Arrested for turning this into another ban thread!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Arrested for overstaying in the library long after closing hours.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Arrested for liking mushroom tips. :no


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Arrested for impersonating a famous basketball player, smh.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Arrested for feeling angelic.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Arrested for being a fine man.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Arrested for treating this like the ban thread.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Arrested for contemplating on illegal activities.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Arrested for being a teenager.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Arrested for indecent display in public.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

arrested because of overzealous cops (or mods)


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Arrested for being a monster.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Arrested because we don't tip in England, lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

:haha :rofl Arrested for the innuendo.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Arrested for being the best basketball player on the planet.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Arrested for jaywalking.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Arrested for twerking.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Arrested for losing at life and bringing shame to the Bay Area.:no


----------



## Bjm1522 (Jun 10, 2016)

Arrested for living in north Texas instead of south Texas


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Arrested for feeling Happy


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

arrested for no apparent reason , this is an arbitrary arrest, i set the goddam laws !


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

@StephCurry, dude what's up with the mushroom tips xD stop watching those crazy twins


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I arrest myself.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Going crazy said:


> @StephCurry, dude what's up with the mushroom tips xD stop watching those crazy twins


Arrested for not watching the Hodgetwins.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

StephCurry said:


> Arrested for not watching the Hodgetwins.


Why the hell are they so popular. ?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Arrested for not arresting the mon above you


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

ActuallyBrittany said:


> Why the hell are they so popular. ?


A lot of people find them funny and entertaining.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

youtube also recommends this sort of material to everyone, idk why, but a big part is that they are hilarious, but i dont find them that entertaining after a few vids lol. 
And their advice is usually ****, but definitely super funny.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Arrested for perpetually going insane


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Arrested for leaving chewed-up gum on the bottom of my chair


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Arrested for being a bookworm ; )


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Arrested for being to cool


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Arrested for not being cool enough to sit with the cool kids.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Arrested for giving me a wedgie


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Arrested for receiving a wedgie from sitting on that rocket.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Arrested for ......:rofl...making a factual statement


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Arrested for having a Skype.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Arrested for still having AOl 4.0


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Arrested, because I don't know what that is.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

StephCurry said:


> Arrested, *because I don't know what that is*.


Arrested for being too damn young.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Arrested for thinking 19 is young.


----------



## Bjm1522 (Jun 10, 2016)

Arrested for thinking 19 isn't too young.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Arrested for being such a noooooob! :duck


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Arrested for licking toads that secrete psychoactive mucus.


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Arrested for criticizing someone's hobby


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Arrested for having nothing else to say, and resorting to criticizing my name :grin2:


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Arrested for causing an awkward sound of silence


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

You're under arrest!


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Arrested for failing to give a reason for my arrest


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Arrested for livin' in America.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Arrested for the crime of not having an avatar. You need to reinstate it ASAP. We'll let you off with a warning.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Arrested for discrimination.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Arrested for confessing me via PM that Queen Elizabeth II gives you a boner.

And arrested again by the Royal Guard because of that


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Arrested for being lonely. 

I hope you find a friend in the slammer!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Arrested for having a signature.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

I feel bad for arresting you last time and then turning you to the RG, I've heard rumours man, rumours, that they did you stuff ... anal stuff.
Anyway, just to ask for your forgiveness and to show you my appreciation, I want to give you this


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

arrested for trying to launder Monopoly money


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Arrested for being an SAS veteran.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Arrested for having no avatar


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Arrested for having an avatar.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Arrested for impersonating a human being. :duck


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Arrested for playing rugby.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Arrested for being an orbital mon.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Arrested for supporting China in the 2016 basketball Olympics.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Arrested for being better than Durant. :no


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Arrested for having no avatar. :no


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Arrested for the heinous crime of carrying an ice cream cone in your back pocket in Alabama. tsk tsk tsk. 

(This is genuinely illegal, btw...)


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Arrested for speeding down the New Jersey turnpike.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Arrested for arresting a two-time MVP.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Arrested for not playing in the Olympics. :no


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Arrested for losing the NBA finals


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Arrested for being mean


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Arrested because I don't blame you. LeBron is tough to beat.:duel


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Arrested because R.I.P the NBA, now we have Durant. Good luck LeBron


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Arrested because I don't know what Durant and LeBron are. Might be name of some drugs.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Arrested for slapping your penis in public.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Arrested for being 29


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Arrested for not being 29. 29 is the age where you can start arresting people so, arrested, accused with your parents (no dinner today) and deported back to India.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Arrested for having a blog entry


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Arrested for having none


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Arrested for being such a worry wart.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Arrested for being a in a location known as "A Fruitloop"


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Arrested for cutting trees


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Arrested for wearing plaid and camo in the same outfit


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Arrested because I am new here.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Arrested because he grew an ugly beard.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

You're under arrest for invading the last global extinction event D:


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Arrested for thinking that if you leave a CD outside on the rain it can catch a virus.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Well it won't catch a virus, but it could catch a cold.

Arrested for misrepresenting my beliefs on what could happen to a CD left outside in the rain


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Arrested for not knowing that a cold is because of a virus.



> Common cold, also known simply as a cold, is a viral infectious disease of the upper respiratory tract that primarily affects the nose.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Arrested for reading about colds and how they are caused.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

arrested for forgetting her right to remain silent


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

arrested for talking about silence
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Arrested for not talking about silence


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

arrested for using not in a sentence
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Arrested cause I AM silence. Literally. You think you know me? Think again, my old friend.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

SoundsOfSilence said:


> Arrested cause I AM silence. Literally. You think you know me? Think again, my old friend.


Arrested for you know what you did...


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

arrested for watching too much porn
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bjm1522 (Jun 10, 2016)

Arrested for being aggressive.


----------



## Bjm1522 (Jun 10, 2016)

Arresting myself for bumping my thread


----------



## Bjm1522 (Jun 10, 2016)

Arresting myself twice for posting 3 times in a row.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Arrested for loitering in this thread.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Arrested for tripping out on toads . Sentenced to no toad licking for a week . 
Bit harsh make that a day .


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Arrested for smiley overload in your signature.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

arrested for transmission of toad stds.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Arrested for being from sleepyville. :yawn


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Arrested for being a Toad Licker


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

arrested for sleeping too much
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Arrested for attempting to jump over a cliff


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Arrested for being me bored


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

arrested for changing ur avatar pic
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

lackofflife said:


> arrested for changing ur avatar pic
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


arrested for not being like kanye


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Arrested for being red and black and not black and blue


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Arrested for being in two locations at one time.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Arrested for impersonating me. :sus


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Arrested for not sharing his popcorn/toad.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Arrested for wanting my popcorn. :duck


----------



## redindy (Feb 8, 2016)

Arrested for getting a haircut


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

arrested for no good reason but the police needed the practice and I was smart enough to hide behind a telephone pole as they hauled you off kicking and screaming with your long hair fluttering.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Arrested for not posting a video of redindy's arrest.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Arrested for impersonating me. :sus


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Arrested for being a Toad..


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Arrested for being a fan of the Halo-series.









_Freeze, or am gonna "taze" you with mah energy sword!_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Arrested for sleeping while here on SAS.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Arrested cause this thread has not been touched in the last 2 weeks it seems


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Arrested because i feel like butting in on this thread


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Arrested for layiing on the road, instead of the grass...


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Arrested for overlooking the comfort of a good road.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Arrested for jaysleeping.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Arrested for not being permanently pensive


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Arrested for implying we all smell by posting an avatar covering their nose.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Arrested for being elsewhere


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

Arrested for lurking in the shadows.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Arrested cause I lurk in the shadows, to stay hidden, away from fear....or just because the weather gets too hot outside.


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Arrested so that can be pardoned when I become the king of the world.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Arrested for thought crime. Yes - we do have an idea of what goes on in your head!


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Arrested for sneaking into people's minds


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Arrested for being an accomplice in the said thought crime.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Arrested for laying on the grass, although, since your a dog I think it's okay


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Arrested because that dog isn't lying on the grass, it's feet are beneath the ground hiding illegal weapons.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Arrested cause your avatar scares me but I also think it's cool...hmmmmmmmmm.......


----------



## BobbyJean (Aug 31, 2016)

Arrested for taking my spot in this thread causing me to erase what I had written (lol)


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Arrested cause I stole it  my avatar is a thief.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Arrested for owning a thieving avatar


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Arrested for owning the middle of the road


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Arrested for not being as good a thief as Sly Cooper.


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Obviously, he's just the guy to be arrested.


----------



## BobbyJean (Aug 31, 2016)

springbreeze1 said:


> Obviously, he's just the guy to be arrested.


I think you just might be able to catch him too (she's a marithon runner).


----------



## BobbyJean (Aug 31, 2016)

Bjm1522 said:


> Simple game,
> 
> You are a police officer and the user above you has committed a crime, why are you arresting them?


Arrested Bjm1522 for thinking I can guess as to who will be above me in this thread, I am left to pick on the person below me instead.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

I arrest her becuse of herasy (atheism).


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Who is she?



BobbyJean said:


> I think you just might be able to catch him too (she's a marithon runner).


----------



## BobbyJean (Aug 31, 2016)

springbreeze1 said:


> Who is she?


My apologies.


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Enough reason for an arrest.



BobbyJean said:


> My apologies.


----------



## BobbyJean (Aug 31, 2016)

springbreeze1 said:


> Enough reason for an arrest.


Lol.. I deserve that. (Thank you)


----------



## BobbyJean (Aug 31, 2016)

ljubo said:


> I arrest her becuse of herasy (atheism).


I arrest him for that statement. I'm not an atheist. I believe in God and I always will. I just don't force my opinions on others.

(I'm finished with this thread)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Arrested for leaving the thread. :duck


----------



## TheLastShy (Sep 20, 2014)

Arrested for licking a toad.


----------



## BobbyJean (Aug 31, 2016)

(lol @Toad Licker's comment)

Arrested for being the last shy person in the Milky Way.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Arrested for being the last known Anime character I've seen on SAS


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Arrested under the condition of keegan.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Arrested for arresting me with your paws


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Arrested for going stealth...


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Arrested at being a Rookie Trooper


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

arrested by anti depressants, the killer of erections


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Arrested for going crazy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Arrested for being so scared, it's frightening me!


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

arrested for giving breakfast cereals nightmares


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Arrested for attempted humor.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Arrested for being younger than me.


----------



## CalvinCandie2 (Aug 18, 2016)

Arrested for molly whopping a nun. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Arrested for having such am awesome view in their avatar.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Arrested for having 1,000 posts...you need at least 1,005 posts haha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Arrested for having more friends than me. :duck


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Arrested for licking toads without their consent.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Arrested for being worried.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Arrested... beaten, hand cuffed... beaten again. :twak


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Arrested for misconduct.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Arrested for being a wuss... beaten again! :kma


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Arrested for still having that avatar after all these years.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Arrested for not having the same avatar after all these years.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Arrested for arresting Mc Borg


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Arrested for not arresting Mc Borg


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Toad Licker said:


> Arrested for not arresting Mc Borg


Arrested for arresting the person that didn't arrest Mc Borg.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Arrested for being Swedish


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Arrested for being a milf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Arrested to keep up my quota...


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Toad Licker said:


> Arrested to keep up my quota...


Arrested for trying to keep up quota.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Arrested for trying to keep me from my quota.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Arrested for impersonating me.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Arrested for *not* impersonating me...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Arrested for impersonating a Trooper.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Arrested for licking toads, still.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Arrested for not having a life you can loan me.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Arrested for the hell of it.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Arrested for attempting to arrest yourself.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Arrested, licked. Oh wait, you're not a toad. Fine, just arrested.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Arrested for impersonating an M'n'M.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

arrested for tp'ing the neighbor's dog for Halloween


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Arrested for wearing a mankini in public. :duck


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Arrested for still being a toad licker...I hope he doesn't like baked toads


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Arrested for being scared. Some time in the slammer oughta fix that.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Arrested for wearing baby shoes.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Arrested for thinking. Should know how bad that is for you by now...


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Arrested for being a fruitloop.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Arrested for calling me names. :kma


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Arrested for daydreaming. :yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Arrested for being from "across the pond".


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Arrested for having a wondering mind.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Arrested for being tired. That chit's contagious. :yawn


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Arrested for chit


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Arrested for carrying a dangerous weapon.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Arrested for thinking you are getting there.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Arrested for believing you have seen everything.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Arrested for continually arresting me. 

We need more people to arrest.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Arrested for not having enough other people to arrest.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Arrested for driving off all the other people so that I can't arrest them. :kma


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Arrested for being a male


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Arrested for being someone new to arrest. Off to the slammer with ya. :duck


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Arrested for thinking I'm new to this thread.  I've been here a few times.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fine then, arrested for loitering! :b


----------



## Bjm1522 (Jun 10, 2016)

Arrested for having 135k posts!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Arrested for being way too observant.


----------

